# jubilación y administrador de empresa



## fepeerre (12 Jun 2013)

Recuerdo la famosa frase que se oía en algunas grandes empresas: ".. no se te paga por pensar.. tu curra" y la desmotivación que genera. El resultado final es que los trabajadores no acaban enterándose de nada porque encima la información no fluye.
Eso es lo que sentí hace muy poco en la Tesorería de la S.S.-que es de facto una gran empresa- un funcionario atento me da una información y minutos después otro funcionario me da otra información casi contraria.
Expongo el caso. 
Una persona administradora de una SL de la que posee además un 25% (el resto de participaciones corresponden a familiares) esta estudiando jubilarse, sin embargo la empresa continuará aún algunos meses.. ¿Es compatible cobrar una pensión de jubilación con ser administrador sin salario de una sociedad?
Si hay alguien en la "sala" que conozca el tema..


----------



## vivelavidapocoapoco (12 Jun 2013)

Pues claro.
Mi padre cobra pensión y es administrador de 2 empresas y otra de socio


----------



## InAudito (12 Jun 2013)

Opciones:

1. cesar como administrador.
2. nombrar un director, gerente o apoderado general y continuar como administrador.
3. pasar de todo (en este caso no suele pasar nada; igual que cuando vas a 200 km/h por carrretera, pero cuidao que no te pillen.)

Resolución de 13 de agosto de 1999, de la D.G. de Ordenación de la S.S., sobre el alcance de la expresión “funciones inherentes a la titularidad del negocio”, en el art. 93.2 de la Orden de 24.09.70, para compatibilidad con percibo de jubilación

El citado artículo 93.2 de la Orden de 24 de septiembre de 1970 determina textualmente: “El disfrute de la pensión de vejez será compatible con el mantenimiento de la titularidad del negocio de que se trate y con el desempeño de las funciones inherentes a dicha titularidad”. Entiende esta Dirección General que la única interpretación que cabe efectuar ante esta previsión es considerar que el disfrute de la pensión de jubilación solo es compatible con aquellas funciones o actividades cuya realización por un tercero mediante apoderamiento no sea posible o exigible al interesado y que, además, no sean constitutivas de un auténtico trabajo que dé lugar al alta en el RETA, esto último siguiendo la interpretación del Tribunal Supremo en su Sentencia de 23 de septiembre de 1992.

Para delimitar las “funciones inherentes a la titularidad” hemos de acudir a la normativa mercantil relativa a la actividad del empresario (comerciante en la terminología del Código de Comercio, C. de c.), aún cuando, como es sabido, ni todos los trabajadores autónomos se rigen por aquélla ni deben ser empresarios, pues no sólo la legislación mercantil sirve para clarificar la cuestión planteada, sino que, además, es aplicable en todo caso en los supuestos objeto de consulta.

En principio, el titular de un negocio puede realizar personalmente cualquier función conveniente o necesaria para la consecución de sus fines, es decir toda actividad de su negocio la es “inherente”, si bien lo habitual es que utilice, en mayor o menor medida, el concurso de otras personas, bien porque no pueda, bien porque no quiera actuar personalmente, pues la titularidad de un negocio o empresa no exige al empresario desarrollar una actividad empresarial directa y personalmente, sino que basta con que ésta se realice en su nombre, es decir, de tal forma que se le atribuyan las relaciones jurídicas con terceros que se generen y todos los derechos y obligaciones que se produzcan, asumiendo el titular el riesgo y ventura del negocio.

Pues bien, esa actuación a través de otras personas puede llegar incluso al otorgamiento de un poder general para administrar, dirigir y contratar sobre el establecimiento (artículo 283 del C. de c.). La persona que recibe ese poder es el llamado gerente o factor mercantil, que es un apoderado general (artículos 281, 282 y 292 del C. de c.) nombrado por el empresario, que posee facultades para administrar, dirigir y contratar sobre todo lo que constituye o forma parte del normal u ordinario giro o tráfico de la empresa. Incluso, cabe la posibilidad de que los poderes conferidos por el empresario sean aún más amplios que los indispensables para dicho giro o tráfico ordinario (artículos 283 y 286 del C. de c.), incluyendo, por ejemplo, el apoderamiento para comprar y vender inmuebles, enajenar establecimientos, liquidar o crear sucursales, o para vender o arrendar la propia empresa. Por el contrario, cabe también limitar el poder general del factor para realizar el giro o tráfico normal de la empresa, siempre que tal poder siga siendo general.

Esta figura mercantil del gerente o factor se denomina en el ámbito laboral “personal de alta dirección” en el artículo 2.1.a) de la Ley del Estatuto de los Trabajadores, desarrollado por el Real Decreto 1382/1985, de 1 de agosto, normas que determinan el carácter laboral especial de su relación con el empresario, sea ésta individual o social, caracterizándole por “ejercitar poderes inherentes a la titularidad jurídica de la empresa, y relativos a los objetivos generales de la misma, con autonomía y plena responsabilidad sólo limitadas por los criterios e instituciones directas emanadas de la persona o de los órganos superiores de gobierno y administración de la Entidad que respectivamente ocupe aquella titularidad”.

No debe confundirse, visto lo anterior, al alto cargo o factor con el administrador de la sociedad mercantil, ya que este último es miembro del órgano de administración, esto es, parte de la sociedad misma, concretamente su órgano ejecutivo (siendo la junta general el órgano deliberante), al que le falta el vínculo jurídico de dependencia que caracteriza al factor, como señala la Sentencia del Tribunal Supremo, Sala de lo Civil, de 22 de noviembre de 1994.

Tanto de la regulación mercantil del factor como de la laboral se desprende que puede desempeñar, previo apoderamiento, cualquier actividad “inherente a la titularidad del negocio” sirviendo a los objetivos generales de la empresa como un “alter ego” del empresario, sea este social o individual (con la salvedad que más adelante se dirá en relación con las sociedades mercantiles capitalistas).

La pregunta que esta regulación sugiere es, ¿a qué funciones se refiere entonces el artículo 93.2 de la Orden de 24 de septiembre de 1970, si todas las pretendidas funciones del empresario son inherentes a la titularidad del negocio pero también pueden realizarse por otra persona mediante apoderamiento?

Entiende al respecto esta Dirección General que el precepto se esta refiriendo a los “criterios e instrucciones directas” a que alude el artículo 1.2 del Real Decreto 1382/1985, antes citado o, lo que es lo mismo, al poder de orientar y fiscalizar la actuación de sus colaboradores, pero sin intervención directa en la gestión de la empresa, con las precisiones que a continuación hacemos.

La primera de ellas es la excepción, aludida anteriormente, que existe en el ámbito de sociedades mercantiles capitalistas en cuanto a la posibilidad de encomendar a un tercero cualquier función inherente a la titularidad de la empresa. Señalábamos que estas sociedades actúan en virtud de representación legal mediante dos órganos: la junta general, órgano deliberante, y el órgano de administración social, u órgano ejecutivo, que desenvuelven el papel propio del empresario. La ley mercantil regula minuciosamente el reparto de funciones entre ambos órganos, interesándonos aquí exclusivamente las atribuidas a los administradores, por cuanto son las únicas que pueden constituir un trabajo que exija el alta de quien lo desempeña en la Seguridad Social.

Pues bien, si al empresario individual le es dado apoderar al factor para cualquier actividad inherente a la titularidad, comprendidas todas las funciones ejecutivas al mas alto nivel de decisión, incluyendo poderes de disposición si así lo estima conveniente, en el caso del empresario social la ley veta a los administradores –facultados, en principio, para realizar desde el más sencillo acto de administración hasta el más importante de disposición, según reiteradísima jurisprudencia– la posibilidad de apoderar a personas ajenas al órgano de administración para realizar determinadas funciones, como es la convocatoria de juntas generales (artículo 94 LSA y artículo 45.1 LSRL); informar a los accionistas (artículo 112 LSA y artículo 51 LSRL); formular y firmar las cuentas anuales y redactar el informe de gestión (artículo 171 LSA y artículo 84 LSRL) o depositar las cuentas en el Registro Mercantil (artículo 218 LSA y artículo 84 LSRL).

Por consiguiente, cuando por asimilación el “titular” del artículo 93.2 de la Orden de 24 de septiembre de 1970 sea un administrador que posee el control de la sociedad, en los términos del apartado 1 de la disposición adicional vigésima séptima de la Ley General de la Seguridad Social, y éste acceda a una pensión de jubilación, habrá que entender incluidas las mencionadas facultades “indelegables” junto a la orientación y control de los apoderados, dentro de aquellas inherentes a la titularidad del negocio que el citado artículo le permite compatibilizar con dicha pensión.

La segunda precisión a que nos referíamos anteriormente es que si bien, al margen de las funciones expuestas, cualquier empresario, individual o social, puede apoderar a un tercero para el ejercicio no solo de la administración y gestión ordinaria de su empresa, sino también para actividades que van mas allá de aquélla, como son los actos de disposición no necesarios para la gestión ordinaria, no es exigible al empresario individual ni a la persona física que controla una sociedad mercantil capitalista, o “empresario de hecho”, que apodere a sus colaboradores para realizar tales actos para compatibilizar la pensión de jubilación con la titularidad del negocio, no sólo por cuanto constituiría un sacrificio y un riesgo excesivo que podría hacer peligrar su patrimonio, sino porque los actos de disposición que no sean necesarios para la gestión ordinaria difícilmente pueden considerarse “per se” un “trabajo” que obligue al alta en el Sistema de la Seguridad Social.

Recapitulando todo lo expuesto, se llega a la conclusión de que las “funciones inherentes a la titularidad del negocio de que se trate” a que se refiere el artículo 93.2 de la Orden de 24 de septiembre de 1970, comprenden exclusivamente dictar instrucciones directas y criterios de actuación a las personas que tienen encomendada la gestión y administración de la empresa, así como los actos de disposición que no sean necesarios para efectuar aquéllas. Además, cuando ese “titular” se asimile a un administrador con control sobre la sociedad en los términos de la disposición adicional vigésima séptima de la Ley General de la Seguridad Social, las “funciones inherentes a la titularidad” incluirán también aquellas actividades que por ley no pueden encomendarse a personas ajenas al órgano de administración.

Fuera de lo anterior, es decir, todo lo que suponga gestión, administración y dirección ordinaria de la empresa debe reputarse actividad incompatible con la pensión de jubilación del RETA, tanto para el empresario individual como para el empresario “de hecho” de una sociedad mercantil capitalista, pues dará lugar al alta en el Sistema de la Seguridad Social –RETA–, pudiéndose citar, a título de ejemplo, la firma de contratos en general, de convenios colectivos, solicitudes de crédito, representación en juicio y fuera de él de la empresa, firma de avales y cuantos actos jurídicos requiera la gestión y administración ordinaria reiteradamente aludida.

Consulta T.G.S.S. 3/2011 de 9 de febrero

RESUMEN:

Encuadramiento en el sistema de la Seguridad Social: Administradores Únicos de las sociedades mercantiles capitalistas que simultáneamente perciben pensión de jubilación.

Asunto:

Encuadramiento de administradores de sociedades mercantiles capitalistas que simultáneamente perciben pensión de jubilación.

Contenido:

EXTRACTO

ASUNTO: Encuadramiento de administradores de sociedades mercantiles capitalistas que simultáneamente perciben pensión de jubilación.

INFORME: 1. Administrador único que ostenta el control de la sociedad y decide jubilarse, manteniendo el control social y su cargo pero sin percibir remuneración alguna por el mismo: en este caso, puesto que mantiene las funciones de dirección y gerencia debe incluirse en el R.E.T.A.

2. Administrador social único que carece de control social, pero percibe remuneración por su condición de tal, realizando funciones de dirección y gerencia: quedaría incluido en el Régimen General como asimilado a trabajador por cuenta ajena, sin cotizaciones por desempleo y FOGASA; si no percibiese ninguna remuneración, quedaría excluido del sistema de la Seguridad Social.

La compatibilidad entre estas situaciones y el percibo de la pensión, debe dilucidarla el I.N.S.S. en virtud de sus propias competencias.

TEXTO

Es de referencia su oficio, al que acompañan copia del dirigido a esa Dirección Provincial por Dª AAA en nombre de la ZZZ, en el que plantea las siguientes cuestiones en relación con el encuadramiento en el sistema de Seguridad Social de los Administradores Únicos de las sociedades mercantiles:

1. Administrador único que ostenta el control de la sociedad y decide jubilarse. En este supuesto, se consulta si puede mantener su cargo sin percibir remuneración alguna por el mismo, cobrando únicamente la pensión de jubilación pero manteniendo el control efectivo de la sociedad de acuerdo con el porcentaje de participaciones que posee.

Al respecto se informa que esta Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social, en virtud de la competencia que tiene atribuida en materia de encuadramiento de trabajadores en el Sistema de la Seguridad Social, va a proceder a informar si en la situación de actividad descrita procedería la inclusión en el sistema de la Seguridad Social del interesado a los efectos de compatibilizar esta situación con la prestación de jubilación, bien entendido que dicha compatibilidad del percibo de una prestación de jubilación con una actividad laboral es una cuestión que en última instancia debe dilucidar el Instituto Nacional de la Seguridad Social dadas las competencias que tiene atribuidas en materia de gestión de las prestaciones, conforme al artículo 57 de la Ley General de la Seguridad Social.

En el ámbito de las mencionadas competencias de esta Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social se informa que la disposición adicional vigésima séptima de la Ley General de la Seguridad Social, establece:

"1. Estarán obligatoriamente incluidos en el Régimen Especial de la Seguridad Social de los Trabajadores por Cuenta Propia o Autónomos quienes ejerzan las funciones de dirección y gerencia que conlleva el desempeño del cargo de consejero o administrador, o presten otros servicios para una sociedad mercantil capitalista, a título lucrativo y de forma habitual, personal y directa, siempre que posean el control efectivo, directo o indirecto, de aquélla."

La cuestión radica en determinar si una persona que ostenta el control de una sociedad mercantil, y es administrador social en ejercicio de sus funciones de dirección y gerencia, sin percibir por ello remuneración debe incluirse en el Régimen Especial de Trabajadores Autónomos, toda vez que la citada disposición adicional de la Ley General de la Seguridad Social señala el percibo de remuneración como requisito de inclusión en el Régimen.

En relación con el referido requisito de trabajo "a título lucrativo", se señala que, siguiendo el criterio contenido en la resolución de 4 de mayo de 1999 de la Dirección General de Ordenación de la Seguridad Social, "parece claro que el Administrador ejecutivo con control sobre la sociedad, cuya inclusión en el RETA la Ley condiciona a que realice su actividad en la respectiva sociedad "a título lucrativo", cumple esta condición por el mero hecho de ser socio de la misma con un importante porcentaje de participación en el capital no inferior al 25 por cien, o cuando se encuentre en la situación prevista por la regla 1ª del apartado 1 de la disposición adicional vigésima séptima de la Ley General de la Seguridad Social, en que hay una comunidad familiar con un interés económico común, y ello aunque no se lleguen a percibir beneficios porque la sociedad no los reparta, no los produzca o incurra en pérdidas"

En consecuencia, en el supuesto planteado, el referido administrador con control social que realiza funciones de dirección y gerencia en la sociedad debe quedar incluido en el Régimen Especial de Trabajadores Autónomos, aunque el cargo no sea formalmente remunerado.

2. Por lo que se refiere a la segunda cuestión relativa al encuadramiento de un administrador social único que carece de control social, se informa que en tal caso si dicho administrador realiza las funciones de dirección y gerencia, y percibe remuneración, por su condición de administrador o por su trabajo por cuenta ajena, tal administrador quedaría incluido en el Régimen General de la Seguridad Social excluido de la protección por desempleo y Fondo de Garantía Salarial, como asimilado a trabajador por cuenta ajena conforme a lo dispuesto en el artículo 97.2 k) de la Ley General de la Seguridad Social.

En el caso distinto de administrador social, sin control social y sin remuneración, carece de los requisitos de inclusión tanto en el Régimen Especial de Trabajadores Autónomos, como en el Régimen General de la Seguridad Social, conforme a la antes citada disposición adicional vigésima séptima, y el artículo 97.2 k) de la Ley General de la Seguridad Social; por tanto, por dicha actividad el referido administrador quedaría excluido del alta en los indicados Regímenes de la Seguridad Social.

3. En el supuesto en el que el administrador único de la sociedad mercantil cesa como tal, se significa lo siguiente

a) Si se nombra a un administrador que realice las funciones de dirección y gerencia, es remunerado y no tiene control social, dicho administrador, como se ha indicado, quedará incluido en el Régimen General de la Seguridad Social como asimilado a trabajador por cuenta ajena conforme dispone el artículo 97.2 k) de la Ley General de la Seguridad Social, excluido de las contingencias de FOGASA y desempleo.

b) Si se nombra administrador único a un socio trabajador retribuido que carece de control social y no realiza las funciones de dirección y gerencia, aunque el supuesto es un tanto anómalo, no obstante y a efecto de Seguridad Social, tal socio trabajador quedaría incluido en el Régimen General de la Seguridad Social, siempre que se pruebe de forma fehaciente que se realizan dichas funciones, en los términos que más adelante se detallan.

c) En el caso de que se nombrara administrador a una persona con control social sin funciones de dirección y gerencia, se informa que a tenor de lo establecido en la citada disposición adicional vigésima séptima de la Ley General de la Seguridad Social, en principio, los administradores de las sociedades mercantiles con control social quedan incluidos en el Régimen Especial de la Seguridad Social de los Trabajadores Autónomos cuando efectivamente realizan las funciones de dirección o gerencia que conlleva el referido cargo.

En relación con el criterio para determinar las actividades que dan lugar a la inclusión en el Sistema de la Seguridad Social de los administradores sociales, la Resolución de 26 de junio de 1999 de la Dirección General de Ordenación señalaba que "En cuanto a la delimitación entre funciones directivas o gerenciales y consultivas o de asesoramiento, con las primeras se está haciendo referencia a aquellas que pueden realizarse indistintamente por los administradores incluidos en el órgano de administración de la sociedad -vínculo mercantil- o por los altos cargos o Directores Generales no incluidos en dicho órgano -vínculo laboral especial-, según previene la Sentencia del Tribunal Supremo de 27 de enero de 1992. Son las funciones a las que se refiere el artículo 1.2 del Real Decreto 1382/1985, de 1 de agosto, y que no se diferencian por su contenido cuando las desempeñan unos u otros, sino por el hecho de que el alto cargo o Director General está sometido en su desarrollo a las instrucciones emanadas de los órganos superiores de gobierno y administración de la sociedad.

Por lo que se refiere a las funciones consultivas o de asesoramiento, (.) está haciendo referencia a toda actividad que se limite a la participación en el "resto" de funciones excluidas de las anteriores, que pueden y deben ser desarrolladas por el órgano de administración social y sólo por él, sin que sea posible su delegación o apoderamiento a un tercero ajeno a dicho órgano (Resolución de la Dirección General de los Registros y del Notariado de 20 de diciembre de 1990) (.)

Así, por ejemplo, formular el balance y someterlo a la Junta General es competencia que no puede ser delegada fuera del órgano de administración, de acuerdo con el artículo 141 de la Ley de Sociedades Anónimas y articulo 57.1 de la Ley de Responsabilidad Limitada, en tanto que el consejo y deliberación sobre los asuntos generales de la sociedad, así como la fiscalización de los órganos subordinados al órgano de administración, son indeclinables puesto que a través de dicho órgano es la propia sociedad quien actúa, esto es, el empresario. (.)."

En cuanto a la forma de acreditar que no se realizan dichas funciones caben los apoderamientos generales, no obstante, continua la resolución indicando que: "Más difícil será acreditar que no se realizan funciones directivas o gerenciales cuando se trate de Administrador Único, Administra-dores Solidarios o Administradores Mancomunados o un Consejo de Administración que no haya efectuado plena delegación de funciones (salvo las legalmente indelegables). A este fin el otorgamiento de apoderamientos generales podrá ser un indicio pero no una prueba indubitada de que el "poderdante" ya no ejerce personalmente dichas funciones, por lo que deberá ser corroborado mediante otro tipo de pruebas que dependerán de las circunstancias de cada caso."

Asimismo, otra Resolución de la referida Dirección General de Ordenación de la Seguridad Social de 13 de agosto de 1999 precisa que: "todo lo que suponga gestión, administración y dirección ordinaria de la empresa, debe reputarse actividad incompatible con la pensión de jubilación del RETA", pues dará lugar al alta en el sistema de la Seguridad Social, y cita a título de ejemplo, "la firma de contratos en general, de convenios colectivos, solicitudes de crédito, representación en juicio y fuera de él de la empresa, firma de avales y cuantos actos jurídicos requiera la gestión y administración ordinaria de la empresa."

En consecuencia, un administrador con control social, si efectivamente no realiza las actividades de dirección y administración ordinaria de la sociedad en los términos indicados, sino meras funciones consultivas y de asesoramiento, junto con las de orientación y control de los apoderados, y tal situación se prueba por el interesado, por los distintos medios de prueba admitidos en Derecho, dicho administrador estará excluido del Régimen Especial de Trabajadores Autónomos

d) En el supuesto de que se nombrase Administrador social a una persona que tuviese el control efectivo de la sociedad y ejerza funciones de dirección y gerencia, en los términos expuestos anteriormente, y conforme a lo establecido en la citada disposición adicional vigésima séptima 1 de la Ley General de la Seguridad Social, procedería su inclusión en el Régimen Especial de los Trabajadores Autónomos.

CISS CONSULTAS


Jubilación de uno de los socios, también administrador, de una sociedad limitadafast payday loans for every one
Consulta

Sociedad Limitada constituida en 1997 cuyo objeto social era la fabricación textil, con capital social de 3.005,06 € en posesión de dos socios (padre e hijo) en la proporción del padre del 70% y el hijo el 30% restante, ambos en la actualidad con domicilios diferentes y a su vez el padre ostenta la función de Administrador Único de la sociedad. Hasta hace unos cinco años los dos socios trabajan plenamente en la sociedad y estaban inscritos en el RETA, pero debido a la disminución de pedidos el hijo opta por buscar trabajo y se da de baja en el RETA, la empresa deja de realizar la actividad de fabricación y se opta por alquilar la nave que es propiedad de la sociedad, el padre continúa como Administrador con su correspondiente nómina y no se presenta la baja en Hacienda de la fabricación textil, e incluso se opta por instalar en el tejado de la sociedad placas solares, esta nueva actividad (producción de energía solar) es ejercida por una C.B. que se constituye para ese fin que la forman los dos socios de la S.L. y otra hija, ninguno de ellos dados de alta en el RETA a excepción del padre que compatibiliza la función de Administrador con la de comunero “trabajador”, encargado de realizar las gestiones administrativas de la C.B. porque la actividad no requiere otro tipo de trabajo. El padre y Administrador de la sociedad se plantea jubilarse de forma anticipada en el mes de mayo, esto plantea una serie de dudas y cuestiones:

1. ¿Tendría que cesar al jubilarse como Administrador, o sería compatible este cargo con la jubilación, de ser compatible tendría obligación de dar de alta al hijo durante un tiempo mínimo en el Régimen General como Gerente para cubrir las tareas mínimas de cobro de alquiler, etc.?

2. ¿En el caso de no ser compatible o incluso de no ser recomendable por posibles inspecciones se tendría que nombrar otro Administrador?

3. Otras posibles soluciones a las propuestas 1ª y 2ª.

4. ¿Cómo le puede afectar a su situación de jubilado el seguir formando parte de la C.B.?

Respuesta

Antes de contestar procede hacer un comentario o aclaración que no es el objeto de la consulta, y es que cuando en la consulta se habla de jubilación anticipada del padre, no sabemos si eso se dice en sentido técnico, pero sea como sea, debería llamarse la atención sobre el hecho de que si se trata de una persona dada de alta exclusivamente en el RETA, en principio en dicho régimen no existe la posibilidad de jubilación anticipada, por lo que damos por hecho que o bien está dado de alta en régimen general y es en dicho régimen que se jubila, o bien que no se ha utilizado el concepto de jubilación anticipada de manera técnica.

En todo caso, entrando a responder a las consultas planteadas debe decirse que:

1. Con la salvedad que hacemos más arriba sobre la imposibilidad de jubilarse anticipadamente en el RETA, debe no obstante señalarse que la situación planteada en la consulta, se encuentra expresamente prevista en la Circular de la Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social de 14-9-1999, que pone de relieve, que: “..se podrá compatibilizar la pensión del RETA con el cargo de Administrador de una sociedad, siempre y cuando se limite a realizar funciones inherentes a la titularidad del negocio a que se refiere el art. 93.2 de la Orden de 24-9-1970, que comprenden exclusivamente dictar instrucciones directas y criterios de actuación a las personas que tienen encomendada la gestión y administración de la empresa”. Por lo que se debe señalar que es la propia TGSS la que prevé la posibilidad que resultaría aplicable al consultante, y que consistiría en mantener el cargo de Administrador, si bien, en tales casos y a fin de evitar la presunción de actividad o de que se sigue realizando trabajo personal y directo por parte del interesado que accede a la jubilación, entendemos que sería necesario que en la sociedad existiera una persona que tuviera encomendadas las funciones de gestión y administración diaria de la actividad (un Director o Gerente), que son la funciones que debería dejar de realizar el que accede a la jubilación, ya que recordemos que se exige que el que se jubile pase exclusivamente a dictar instrucciones y criterios de actuación a un gestor y administrador de la sociedad. Por lo tanto, habría que dar de alta a un Director o Gestor que no obstante, no tiene porque ser el hijo, pero si es el hijo tendrá que estar dado de alta en el RETA según la DA 27ª 3ª LGSS por tener más de una cuarta parte del capital social y tener atribuidas funciones de Dirección o Gerencia.

2. Como hemos dicho es posible e incluso lo prevé la propia TGSS, ahora bien, en caso de que se opte por cesar en el cargo de Administrador por parte del padre –por la causa que sea, ya sea por libre decisión o por prudencia ante la posibilidad de que la TGSS discuta su nueva situación- en tal caso debería existir un Administrador y también una persona que realice las referidas funciones de gestión y administración diaria, ya sea el hijo, ya sea un tercero.

3. Como hemos dicho, entendemos que el padre puede mantener su cargo como Administrador, en tal caso otra persona deberá desarrollar las funciones directivas o de gerencia, si es el hijo ya hemos dicho que deberá estar dado de alta en el RETA, y si es un tercero posiblemente deberá estar dado de alta como asimilado a trabajador por cuenta ajena con exclusión del desempleo y Fogasa, y finalmente en caso de que el padre decida dejar de ser administrador, deberá nombrarse a un tercero, quien si no posee el control efectivo de la sociedad, deberá encuadrarse como asimilado a trabajador por cuenta ajena, con exclusión de la cobertura de desempleo y FOGASA (Art. 97.2) k LGSS.

4. Respecto de la comunidad de bienes, si hemos entendido adecuadamente la situación que se plantea en la consulta, debe señalarse que en principio el hecho de formar parte de la comunidad de bienes no habría de implicar afectación alguna. Entendemos que la C.B. supone que se es copropietario de un bien que produce un beneficio mensual o anual como consecuencia de la producción de energía eléctrica. Si bien el hecho de realizar cualquier actividad lucrativa habría de suponer, desde un punto de vista teórico, la obligación de alta del beneficiario en seguridad social y en hacienda, por el hecho de estar realizando una actividad mercantil, entendemos que ello no es así en el presente caso, en primer lugar, porque resulta discutible que la referida actividad de producción de energía eléctrica quepa dentro de esa actividad mercantil, es como la situación en la que un particular alquila un inmueble que no supone la obligación de alta de ese particular pues no supone la realización de actividad mercantil alguna. En todo caso, lo que nos permite evitar cualquier duda es el hecho de que incluso en el supuesto de que se pudiera llegar a considerar que esa producción de energía eléctrica sea una actividad mercantil, incluso en tal caso decimos, al caso del consultante le resultaría aplicable la conocida compatibilidad que se le ha reconocido siempre al autónomo consistente en permitirle compatibilizar la pensión de jubilación con la mera titularidad del negocio. En concreto se trata de la excepción a la regla general, excepción según la cual, tradicionalmente se ha entendido que el autónomo podía compatibilizar la pensión de jubilación con el mantenimiento de la mera titularidad del negocio, y ello es así porque la situación estaba ya prevista en la Orden de 24 de septiembre de 1970 que señala en su art. 93.2 que: “El disfrute de la pensión de vejez será compatible con el mero mantenimiento de la titularidad del negocio de que se trate y con el desempeño de las funciones inherentes a dicha titularidad, siempre que este no implique una dedicación de carácter profesional”. Por otra parte, el “Decreto 2.530/1970 reconoce esta posibilidad de que el empresario individual no sea (o deje de ser) trabajador autónomo en su art. 2.3, que presume la condición de trabajador autónomo en "quien ostenta la titularidad de un establecimiento abierto al público como propietario, arrendatario, usufructuario u otro concepto análogo", pero admite expresamente la prueba en contrario, y la exclusión consiguiente del RETA de empresarios individuales que no aportan a su negocio de manera habitual trabajo "personal y directo". En consecuencia, y recapitulando, o bien la actividad de producción de energía eléctrica es una actividad realizada por particulares que no exige alta alguna y por lo tanto, no se ve afectada por la jubilación del consultante, o bien, incluso en el caso de que se considere que no es una mera actividad realizada por un particular, sino una actividad mercantil en ese caso le sería aplicable la excepción que permite al autónomo compatibilizar esa mera titularidad del negocio con la pensión de jubilación, lo que en uno u otro caso, nos lleva a la posibilidad de compatibilizar la producción de energía eléctrica a través de la CB con la jubilación.

Normativa aplicada

RD Leg. 1/1994, de 20 de junio, del Texto Refundido de la Ley General de Seguridad Social: DA 27ª y art. 97.2)k.

C/ Colon, 1-5ª Planta, 46004 Valencia · 902 250 500 tel · 902 250 502 fax · clientes-canalasesor@wke.es · CISS: Información Profesional para Asesores y Directivos.
Aviso Legal |	Política de Privacidad

:bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla:


----------



## InAudito (12 Jun 2013)

vivelavidapocoapoco dijo:


> Pues claro.
> Mi padre cobra pensión y es administrador de 2 empresas y otra de socio[/QUOT
> 
> Real Decreto Legislativo 5/2000, de 4 de agosto, por el que se aprueba el texto refundido de la Ley sobre Infracciones y Sanciones en el Orden Social.
> ...


----------



## xiurong (18 Jun 2013)

Juas, post con sustancia (los de InAudito), y practicamente nadie agradece, lo que hace pensar que la gente no le importan mucho.


----------



## fepeerre (19 Jun 2013)

xiurong dijo:


> Juas, post con sustancia (los de InAudito), y practicamente nadie agradece, lo que hace pensar que la gente no le importan mucho.



Tienes toda la razón... 
Mis excusas y mi agradecimiento.. a ambos.


----------



## InAudito (19 Jun 2013)

fepeerre dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón...
> Mis excusas y mi agradecimiento.. a ambos.



¿has consultado ya con un asesor de pago? Si es así, cuéntanos lo que te ha dicho. Sería una bonita forma de agradecimiento.


----------



## xiurong (19 Jun 2013)

fepeerre dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón...
> Mis excusas y mi agradecimiento.. a ambos.



No iba por ti, que ya has agradecido, el comentario era por que con la elaboración y sustentación que lleva la respuesta, lo lógico sería que generara abundante debate.

Que nos quejamos de que siempre estamos dando vueltas a las chorizadas del Urdanga y los plasmas de Rajoy, pero es que no damos para más, cuando sale algo denso, imagino que la gente ni se lo mira.

También tiene su lógica en este país ya no quedan autónomos y pocos administradores de sociedades, por lo que al personal se la trae al pairo


----------



## Fernandel (15 May 2014)

Hola a todos es mi primer mensaje y buscando he llegado a este hilo que me ha parecido bastante esclarecedor...coloco ahora mi situacion por si alguien me echa una mano :
En edad de jubilacion 65,con doble cotizacion RGSS 28 años y RETA 12 años, me quiero jubilar pero quiero continuar con mi explotacion ganadera pero el INSS dice que no puedo y que me tengo que jubilar deL todo y colocar en la ganadera a alguien por mi.Paso a decir que es una explotacion relativamente grande pero que solo atiendo una vez por semana con personal eventual, podria colocar a mi mujer en mi lugar pero la pregunta es si las facturas y el nombre de la explotacion ahora a mi nombre por ser el propietario privativo tendria que cambiar tambien de nombre.En realidad lo que me preocupa es que al estar jubilado no podria ya hacer contrataciones de personal y a los efectos de hacienda estoy encuadrado en modulos a los efectos del irpf, esto tendria que cambiar si coloco al frente la administradora? esta figura cabria tambien aqui en una empresa unititular? que hiciera solo las gestiones de contratacion pero que en el irpf no cambiaria al continuar en modulos, bueno no se si me he explicado claro , tambien me han dicho de cambiar a una sociedad limitada unipersonal..
Si alguie esta o ha estado en una situacion similar y me podeis clarificar os lo agradeceria


----------



## Fernandel (19 May 2014)

Hola he leido la respuesta extraordinariamente documentada de InAudito entorno a ese tema que me afecta quisiera preguntarle por mi caso que resumo asi:
65 años, 28 cotizados RGSS, 12 cotizados simultaneamente en RETA por negocio agrario, ACTUALMENTE Y EN BASE A LA INDECISION SIGO TRABAJANDO en ambos regimenes; quiero jubilarme pero tambien quiero seguir con la explotacion agraria, solucion inicial contratacion de autonomo colaborador pero las condiciones son inviables porque mi mujer esta en el RGSS; que otras opciones cabrian , seria posible la contratacion de un autonomo que actualmente esta ya dado de alta por cuienta propia y pasarlo a autonomo por cuenta ajena pagando yo la SS? alguna otra idea para no tener que abandonar la granja?


----------

